# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  " تعالوا نحلم " .. دويتو هايدى دياب والمهاجر2000

## المهاجر2000

*كل شي بيبقى صعب فى أوله

لكن بـ إيدينا وبقلوبنا سهل إن إحنا نكمله

العزيمه والتحدى والقلوب والدنيا وردي

تدينا أمل فى بكره وأي صعب يجيله يوم نستسهله

من النهارده نعيش حياتنا وفى وطنا الخير يزيد

إيدك معايا نقول لشبابنا عزم وقوه وقلب حديد

تصبح بلدنا جميله بإيدينا ونعمرها من جديد

الدنيا حلوه ليه بنكرها فى ثواني ...؟

إيدك فى إيدى يا ابن بلدى نحلم ونرسم الأماني

الخير هايجى عليك وعليا والفرحه ترجع لينا تاني  

يالا نحلم بكره أحلى والوطن علينا غالي

يالا نحلم إن الدنيا عمروها شباب وبنات

عمرهم عمر الزهور ... مش هنقول الحلم فات

لسه أملنا فى بكره كبير والطموح عمره مامات

صوت الناس مسيره يطلع عمر الصمت أكيد بيدوم

بكره الفرح ح يملى قلوبنا ونودع سوا الهموم

حقق حلمك إوعى تخاف أو تقول إنك مظلوم

ربك قالها إسعى ياعبد .. وكلام ربك كده محسوم

تعالوا نحلم .........

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



القلم المتألق  .. المهاجر 2000




كانت كلماتك ذو حس وأكثر فاعليه في الدويتو 

ووددت أن أسجل إعجابي الشديد بها

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

أشكرك ياميدو على الإستضافه الكريمه

وسعيده جداً بإكتمال الفكره بهذه الشكل

ومضمون الفكر هى الدعوه للتفاؤل من جديد

بين الشباب والبنات ....

كنت سعيده جداً بالتجربه الجميله معاك

تقبل فائق إحترامي 

وتمنياتي لك بالنجاح الباهر

تحياتي العطره

هايدى دياب

----------


## pussycat

الأخ الفاضل / المهاجر

حبيبة قلبى دودو

كلمات رائعه ودويتو جميل جدا

والكلمات سهله وتوصل للقلب بسرعه

وكمان الفكره حلوه أوى

موفقين دايما

وأمتعتونا بالكلمات الجميله

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تجربة جميلة وبديعة على درب التواصل الادبى المثمر 
الرائعان / المهاجر @ هايدى دياب
ونسيج شعرى زاهٍ تيمتة البساطة والعفوية 
وصبغتة عشق الوطن بإيجابية 
تقديرى لكلاكما بلا حدود

----------


## المهاجر2000

> *
> 
> 
> 
> القلم المتألق  .. المهاجر 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اخى العزيز
اشكرك على مرورك الجميل
تقبل خالص ودى
وارق تحياتى

----------


## المهاجر2000

> أشكرك ياميدو على الإستضافه الكريمه
> 
> وسعيده جداً بإكتمال الفكره بهذه الشكل
> 
> ومضمون الفكر هى الدعوه للتفاؤل من جديد
> 
> بين الشباب والبنات ....
> 
> كنت سعيده جداً بالتجربه الجميله معاك
> ...


العزيزة هايدى
حقيقى مش عارف اقولك اية
انتى مبدعة ويارب من تالق 
الى تالق
لكى منى خالص ودى وارق تحياتى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قصيدة أكثر من رائعة يا هايدي 
سلمت يداك اخي المهاجر قصيده أكثر من راااااااااااااااااائعه 
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## المهاجر2000

> الأخ الفاضل / المهاجر
> 
> حبيبة قلبى دودو
> 
> كلمات رائعه ودويتو جميل جدا
> 
> والكلمات سهله وتوصل للقلب بسرعه
> 
> وكمان الفكره حلوه أوى
> ...


رقيقة المشاعر
صاحبة الاحساس الدفء
بوسى
اشكرك  فا مجرد مرورك
زادها بريق 
اشكرك اختى العزيزة
تفبلى خالص ودى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

معزوفة رقيقه نسجتها أقــلام واعــده .. تستحق التقديـــر
أخي الكريـــم .. المهاجر2000
أختي الكريــمة .. هايدي ديـــاب

عندما تتلاقى الافكـــار .. وتمتزج مشاعـــر الرغبة في التغييــر
ينتج حتماً عملاً راقياً .. تصل أحاسيسه لقلوب ومشاعــر المتلقي
سلمت أقلامكما .. وحسكما الراقي
تمنيـــاتي بمزيـــد من التوفيــق .. وصــدق الكلمـــه  :f: 

خالــص وأرق تحيــاتي،،، :f2:

----------


## المهاجر2000

استاذى العزيز
اشكر حضرتك على تواجدك معنا
وتشجيعك الجميل
لك منى ارق تحية
وخالص ودى
دمت على خير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الأخ الفاضل / المهاجر
> 
> حبيبة قلبى دودو
> 
> كلمات رائعه ودويتو جميل جدا
> 
> والكلمات سهله وتوصل للقلب بسرعه
> 
> وكمان الفكره حلوه أوى
> ...


*أشكرك يابوسي على تواجدك الرائع

وسعيده جداً برأيك

تقبلي فائق إحترامي

تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> تجربة جميلة وبديعة على درب التواصل الادبى المثمر 
> الرائعان / المهاجر @ هايدى دياب
> ونسيج شعرى زاهٍ تيمتة البساطة والعفوية 
> وصبغتة عشق الوطن بإيجابية 
> تقديرى لكلاكما بلا حدود


*المايسترو / صفحات العمر

أشكرك على تشجيعك ورأيك الجميل

الذى أسعدني حقاً .. 

أتمنى أن أكون دائماً قلم فعال

دمت بكل خير

تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> قصيدة أكثر من رائعة يا هايدي 
> سلمت يداك اخي المهاجر قصيده أكثر من راااااااااااااااااائعه 
> تقبلوا تحياتي


*أشكرك ياساره

ووجودك هو الاجمل

تقبلي تقديري وإحترامي

تحياتي
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> معزوفة رقيقه نسجتها أقــلام واعــده .. تستحق التقديـــر
> أخي الكريـــم .. المهاجر2000
> أختي الكريــمة .. هايدي ديـــاب
> 
> عندما تتلاقى الافكـــار .. وتمتزج مشاعـــر الرغبة في التغييــر
> ينتج حتماً عملاً راقياً .. تصل أحاسيسه لقلوب ومشاعــر المتلقي
> سلمت أقلامكما .. وحسكما الراقي
> تمنيـــاتي بمزيـــد من التوفيــق .. وصــدق الكلمـــه 
> 
> خالــص وأرق تحيــاتي،،،


*أستاذي / شاعر الرومانسيه

أشكرك على الدعم النفسي الجميل

وتشجيع المميز دائماً

دمت بكل ود وإحترام

تحياتي*

----------


## المهاجر2000

> قصيدة أكثر من رائعة يا هايدي 
> سلمت يداك اخي المهاجر قصيده أكثر من راااااااااااااااااائعه 
> تقبلوا تحياتي


اشكرك اختى العزيزة على مرورك الجميل

----------

